# How Many DVRs in Your Home



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

With HR34 in the near future, I looking to see just how many will probably still have multi-DVR setups

So do you have one DVR?

Do you have two to three DVRs?

Do you have four or more DVRs?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll probably end up with a HR34 and one other DVR, so I would still be looking for MRV multi-DVR features.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have two DVRs, considering consolidating to one HR34 and my H25. If I kept my HR22, I'd be maxed out but don think I need that many tuners.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

As cool as a 5 tuner box sounds/reads, I end up replacing an HR2x DVR for one problem or another about every 12-18 mos and losing some content is inconvenient. Losing all TV and content at once might be catastrophic. Not sure I'll rely totally on one DVR even with H25's.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I have 7 HR2x boxes right now but only 6 are activated.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

7 DVRs.

I intend on downgrading to 5 later this year or early next.

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

3 currently.

The new HD GUI, however, will probably make me go to 5 DVR's.

I don't see the HR34 causing me to reduce the number of DVR's that I have.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I want to replace one DVR with the HR34 pretty bad.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I want to replace one DVR with the HR34 pretty bad.


Ditto...










"Anticipation"... 

~Alan


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Four TV's, four HD-DVR's. Until they add a buffer to a standard receiver, I will always have an all-DVR setup.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

all I have are DVR's


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I have 1 DVR


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

3 HDDVR's and 1 (technically) SD DVR (R22).


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 5 DVRs right now. I wouldn't mind replacing 2 or 3 with an HR34.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

2 - hr20-700
4 - hr24-500
2 - hr10-250


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

7 DVRs are the total here right now;

1 HR21-200
2 HR22-100s
1 HR24-500
2 R16-300s
1 DTIVO

Will soon deactivate the DTIVO.

And will decide on how the future HR34 can help me get rid of some of the HR2X boxes once I see the actual number of MRV streams it can deliver. But no way am I going to try and send back all my HR2X boxes for a sole HR34 connected to multiple C30 RVU clients.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

8 HR20's so far...

Planning to upgrade the H20 in my son's room to an HR soon.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I have 4 HR dvrs and 3 H24s. If I add a HR34 I would drop one of the H24 and replace it with one of my DVRs.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have 8 DVR's (only 6 are active). 
I will probably replace 1 of those DVR's with an HR34 once it is released.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I run a minimum of four. The only non-dvr is the H25 in my kitchen and that's just because of the size.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

3 HD dvr's, and I'm the only one in my house.....


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

6. May swap a HR20 for the THR22.

An additional 3 or 4 in the closet that D* never sent a return box for and for which I have never been charged.


----------



## cgking114 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have four 1-2 HR23, 1-HR24 and 1-HR22


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Draconis said:


> 3 HDDVR's and 1 (technically) SD DVR (R22).


This. HR20, HR22, HR24 & a R22.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

3 DVRs


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

1 HR24-500
2 HR22-100s
I would consider an HR34 to replace the 22s as long as I could keep the 24-500 as well with MRV between the 2.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I have 5 DVR's and most certainly will be upgrading to an HR34 provided it works with MRV.

It will replace both DVR's (HR20-700 & HR24-100) in my media room. The HR20 will go to the MBR where my original HR20-700 is dying a slow death and the HR24 will go to the living room where the HR21-700 is just plain slow. The HR21 will go to my office to replace my original MRV receiver, the H21-200.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

..


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I have two DVR's


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

3 hr2x's and 2 h24's. If I didn't have to purchase additional dvrs I would have only dvrs. Even my 8 year old son can't stand not having a buffer. He says, "Why can't I have a big directv box that lets me rewind?"


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Two


----------



## Chrismon1001 (Apr 3, 2011)

4 x HR-24


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I answered four or more but the number fluctuates. Several are owned and get turned on/off from time to time, thus changing the number of active DVRs (which is what I assume you are interested in your poll).


----------



## Jables (Apr 24, 2008)

Three from DirecTV (20, 23, 24) and another from an alternate provider.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

5 HD-DVRs
4 HR-24s
1 HR-22


----------



## hillncharge (Jan 24, 2008)

7 HD-DVRs and 1 HD receiver


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

1 hr20-700, 1 r15


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Two, one HR-20-700, one HR24-200. I'm thinking about getting the HR34.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got three.

The HR34 definitely is intriguing to me. I'm considering replacing two of my DVR's with one as long as it works with MRV.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

3 DVRs here too.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The fact that over 93% of poll respondents have 2 or more DVRs proves how much the group that posts on this board differs from the general public.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> The fact that over 93% of poll respondents have 2 or more DVRs proves how much the group that posts on this board differs from the general public.


It doesn't say what percent have NO DVR's.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Have 1 right now HR20-700 but, if I update my main TV to possibly 3D this box won,t work.That being said would keep HR20-700 and use it on 1of 2 Hboxes that I have now.I wouldn,t want to lose my recordings if possible so,a swap exchange won,t do .Will the HR34 on whole house set up and if it does are the client receivers able to buffer for rewinding live viewing.This would determine if going with HR34 over having DVR or multiple DVR,s.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

4 HD DVR's here.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

1 HR22 right now, but I do want to add another DVR here soon. The HR34 sounds like a good candidate.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have 2 HR23's right now. Adding a third in a few weeks and a fourth in the spring when my daughter moves home after she graduates college.


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

3-HR24s
1-HR20
1-HR23


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

1 DVR here it's just my Dad and I at home now as my Mom passed away on the 25th so no reason for more than one. HR24-500


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel a little under dvr'd here i have only one,a hr23.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Three DVRS (two HR21s, one HR22) and an H21.


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

2 HR 24-500's would get a third but not quite ready for a new commitment


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Two R-15 100.

Yes, I would love HD but LOS issues prevent it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

redsoxfan26 said:


> It doesn't say what percent have NO DVR's.


I don't think I've ever seen a poll that satisfied everyone...:lol:

I've got twelve HRs.

Rich


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

1 hr23-700
1 hr24-100


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 6, 2011)

Just 3 for me. After reading some of these responses I feel like I'm in the dark ages :lol:


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

2 but planning to add a 3rd later. Seems that the more tuners I have for recording the more conflicts I run into. Either way the plan is to eventually turn the 2 non-DVRs I have into DVRs


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Would probably replace 2 of my DVR's when the HR34 is available. If I like it, I might replace more.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

"more than four"....


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> 7 DVRs.
> 
> I intend on downgrading to 5 later this year or early next.
> 
> ~Alan


I'm not a hater... people can spend money on whatever they want... But I really am curious as to what someone does with five DVRs... let alone seven! Are they all in the same residence? Or do you have a vacation home, etc.? How do you keep track of what DVR is recording what? (I have enough difficulty with my two DVRs remembering what is on the series managers of each one.) How many people live in your home?

Like I said... not knocking you... I just want to understand.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> I'm not a hater... people can spend money on whatever they want... But I really am curious as to what someone does with five DVRs... let alone seven! Are they all in the same residence? Or do you have a vacation home, etc.? How do you keep track of what DVR is recording what? (I have enough difficulty with my two DVRs remembering what is on the series managers of each one.) How many people live in your home?
> 
> Like I said... not knocking you... I just want to understand.


I only have 4 but have thought about adding a fifth a couple of times for the extra tuners but since I now have MRV and reorganized what records where I have not had conflict problems yet but will see once the new seasons starts I will see.

Right now I have mine setup as follows:

DVR 1: CBS/USA Network Shows
DVR 2: ABC/ABC Family Shows
DVR 3: NBC/CW/TNT Shows
DVR 4: Fox/Syfy Shows


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have 1 HD DVR. The other is a standard converter box.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 3 DVR's

1 HR24-500
2 HR20-700s


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> I'm not a hater... people can spend money on whatever they want... But I really am curious as to what someone does with five DVRs... let alone seven! Are they all in the same residence? Or do you have a vacation home, etc.? How do you keep track of what DVR is recording what? (I have enough difficulty with my two DVRs remembering what is on the series managers of each one.) How many people live in your home?
> 
> Like I said... not knocking you... I just want to understand.


I can somewhat answer that using my own family.

There are shows I watch that the wife doesnt.
There are shows the wife watches that I dont.
There are shows we watch together.
There are shows my daughter watches that neither of us watch.

Plus I work from home and like to have something mindless (like reality tv or something) on while I work.

It is not uncommon at all to have all 4 tuners (in my case) recording something. Add hockey season to that and there are at least 82 nights with at least one built in recording.

Like I said. The more tuners you have the more stuff you'll find to record and the more conflicts that arise.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

jasonblair said:


> I'm not a hater... people can spend money on whatever they want... But I really am curious as to what someone does with five DVRs... let alone seven! Are they all in the same residence? Or do you have a vacation home, etc.? How do you keep track of what DVR is recording what? (I have enough difficulty with my two DVRs remembering what is on the series managers of each one.) How many people live in your home?
> 
> Like I said... not knocking you... I just want to understand.


Me, my wife and 2 kids and we are all used to only watching recorded content. My daughter has a DVR in her room, one in my room, one in the basement living room, and one or two in the living room upstairs at any given time.

I never worry about conflicts or running out of space and other than the upfront they cost the same as any other receiver.

Life is short, why watch commercials?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> I'm not a hater... people can spend money on whatever they want... But I really am curious as to what someone does with five DVRs... let alone seven! Are they all in the same residence? Or do you have a vacation home, etc.? How do you keep track of what DVR is recording what? (I have enough difficulty with my two DVRs remembering what is on the series managers of each one.) How many people live in your home?
> 
> Like I said... not knocking you... I just want to understand.


As a sports fan, having the ability to pause, rewind, and catch up to a "live" game is a big plus. That's the reason why we have a DVR (7 in my case) for almost every TV in the house.

As far as managing recordings, MRV displays a unified Playlist with a notation of which DVR a particular recorded program is on. So, it's pretty easy to keep track of series recordings and such.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

jasonblair said:


> I'm not a hater... people can spend money on whatever they want... But I really am curious as to what someone does with five DVRs... let alone seven! Are they all in the same residence? Or do you have a vacation home, etc.? How do you keep track of what DVR is recording what? (I have enough difficulty with my two DVRs remembering what is on the series managers of each one.) How many people live in your home?
> 
> Like I said... not knocking you... I just want to understand.


We have 2 - HR20-700 DVRs, 4 - HR24-500 DVRs, and 2 HR10-250 DVRs. There are 3 of us: wife, daughter, and myself.

Network shows are recorded on the 2 HR20-700 DVRs via OTA. ABC/NBC on one. Fox/CBS/CW on the other. One of the HR24-500 DVRs has mostly HBO/Sho/Comedy Central/TNT. Another has USA/Discovery/History/NGC/SyFy. The third HR24-500 DVR is in the master bedroom and has several of my wife's programs that only she watches. The fourth HR24-500 is our daughter's. The two HR10-250 DVRs back up a few of the network season passes OTA and also record a few SD only season passes.

We have 6 DVRs connected to a 73" DLP in the family room, 2 DVRs connected a 50" plasma in the master bedroom, my daughter's DVR is in the family room but also connected to a 42' plasma in her bedroom and we have an H24 connected to a 55" DLP in the game room.

We currently have just over 120 series/season passes. I keep a spreadsheet with all programs from each DVR. There is a main list with all the programs list in alphabetical order and which DVR it is recorded on. Then separate pages with each DVR's list in priority order. I try to update the spreadsheet every month or so.

The HR2* DVRs have external drives, mostly 2 TB, but a couple with only 1.5 TB drives.

We also a vacation home, but it has it's own account with 4 DVRs.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> As a sports fan, having the ability to pause, rewind, and catch up to a "live" game is a big plus. That's the reason why we have a DVR (7 in my case) for almost every TV in the house.
> 
> As far as managing recordings, MRV displays a unified Playlist with a notation of which DVR a particular recorded program is on. So, it's pretty easy to keep track of series recordings and such.


Well it's not that easy to keep track of series recordings. I mean I know which DVR something is recorded on but until (IF) we get a unified To Do list it is hard to tell what is going to be recorded on which DVR on which day (without a spreadsheet). For example if I want to record something Weds at 9pm, I can tell the DVR I am in front of has 2 things recording, but what about the other DVR?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

old7 said:


> We have 2 - HR20-700 DVRs, 4 - HR24-500 DVRs, and 2 HR10-250 DVRs. There are 3 of us: wife, daughter, and myself.
> 
> Network shows are recorded on the 2 HR20-700 DVRs via OTA. ABC/NBC on one. Fox/CBS/CW on the other. One of the HR24-500 DVRs has mostly HBO/Sho/Comedy Central/TNT. Another has USA/Discovery/History/NGC/SyFy. The third HR24-500 DVR is in the master bedroom and has several of my wife's programs that only she watches. The fourth HR24-500 is our daughter's. The two HR10-250 DVRs back up a few of the network season passes OTA and also record a few SD only season passes.
> 
> ...


Oregon must have more hours in their week than Massachusetts does! How do you find the time? :lol:


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> Oregon must have more hours in their week than Massachusetts does! How do you find the time? :lol:


My wife summed it up best when her sister asked how could she ever watch it all. My wife just smiled, "I don't plan on watching it all, but when I watch TV, I want to watch something I enjoy, not just whatever is on."


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I've got three

1 HR20-700 --owned
1 HR22-100
1 HR24-??? --currently on it's way from Solid Signal


----------



## FloorHead (May 22, 2007)

Two in the house
HR24-100
HR21-200


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm down to 5 DVRs, I just dropped the 6th.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

4 HD DVRs and 3 HD receivers.

I have one DVR.

Wife has one DVR.

Kids have one DVR.

And I have one backup DVR, mostly for myself, that is also the Slingbox access device for any viewing (mostly by the kids) when away at school.

And then the Kitchen and Kid's bedrooms have H2x receivers.

Absolutely the perfect setup. Everyone has complete 100% control of their DVR, but can also watch their content on any TV in the home. Just perfect.

Both my DVR and my wife's DVR will be upgraded to HR34's at launch.

Then it will truly be the perfect setup, with never ever a concern about a tuner conflict. 5 tuners will cover every need, no 1 person ever needs to record more then 5 shows simultaneously.

The only better setup would be if they allowed MRV by DVR or by person, which would eliminate the UPL clutter when using MRV, but other then that all is great. 

There is no other provider that allows the same functionality/flexibility, which is why I have DirecTV.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Xsabresx said:


> Well *it's not that easy to keep track of series recordings.* I mean I know which DVR something is recorded on but until (IF) we get a unified To Do list it is hard to tell what is going to be recorded on which DVR on which day (without a spreadsheet). For example if I want to record something Weds at 9pm, I can tell the DVR I am in front of has 2 things recording, but what about the other DVR?


It is easy. It just hassle of manually keeping your records that is the pain.

Until, DirecTV makes improvements to MRV Network Features (_To Do List_ & _Series Manager_), my work-around would be a TV-app that has access to an online doc. This way one doc can be brought up on all receivers. Keep that one current and you'll have less headaches. Right now I'm using Google Docs, but I don't take my laptop to my bedroom. That's my sanity rule.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

6 - D* DVR's (HR20-700, (2) HR21-100, HR21pro, HR22, and HR24)
4 - Tivo's (OTA only)

Having so many dvr's serves multiple purposes:
- There is always something on that I want/could instantly watch
- Large storage capacity to record & store multiple Football games (College & NFL) and movies
- Large tuner capacity to settle scheduling conflicts when so many shows are on at the same time (network shows do not repeat locally)
- No season pass or series link 50 shows limitation (no longer have to re-enter other shows when they begin a new season)
- My gf cannot delete my shows to make room for hers (she has her own DVR's)
- Tivo DVR's permit moving network shows to PC for archiving, burning to DVD, or converting for mobile use (I have a long commute to work)
- I work a floating schedule every week, typically 12 - 14 hour days. Only able to watch TV on my days off and then watching shows aired weeks earlier.

My only reason to get an HR34 would be for 5 tuners on one TV with dual tuner PIP display. If the price and sub fees are not reasonable, then I'll pass. 

This thread is reminding me that I have to get my act together for the new TV & NFL season which begins tomorrow.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

old7 said:


> My wife summed it up best when her sister asked how could she ever watch it all. My wife just smiled, "I don't plan on watching it all, but when I watch TV, I want to watch something I enjoy, not just whatever is on."


Ahhh - that makes sense. There's always something good in the can.

It's sort of why we like Netflix streaming a lot - always a lot to choose from.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Ahhh - that makes sense. There's always something good in the can.
> 
> It's sort of why we like Netflix streaming a lot - always a lot to choose from.


I finally got my wife to watch NetFlix streaming content and she's beginning to see that we "could" do away with most of our D* equipment and packages. Now she's really questioning my need for all the HRs. The word "insane" has popped up a few times....:lol:

Rich


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

4 HR2x's. 3 in the living room and 1 in the bedroom all MRV


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> It is easy. It just hassle of manually keeping your records that is the pain.
> 
> Until, DirecTV makes improvements to MRV Network Features (_To Do List_ & _Series Manager_), my work-around would be a TV-app that has access to an online doc. This way one doc can be brought up on all receivers. Keep that one current and you'll have less headaches. Right now I'm using Google Docs, but I don't take my laptop to my bedroom. That's my sanity rule.


Google docs! Never thought of that. I started this morning setting up the calendar in Outlook and then was going to share it between my PC and laptop. The biggest issue I am having now is looking in my Series Manager and thinking "damn, what night does that come on when the new season starts". Network shows are easy because you just need to look at their fall schedule. Cable networks are a little tougher to track down.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

2 hr20-700
1 r22-100
1 r22-200
1 hr20-100


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> Google docs! Never thought of that. I started this morning setting up the calendar in Outlook and then was going to share it between my PC and laptop. The biggest issue I am having now is looking in my Series Manager and thinking "damn, what night does that come on when the new season starts". Network shows are easy because you just need to look at their fall schedule. Cable networks are a little tougher to track down.


Wikipedia has the fall schedules, don't know if they include the cable channels, but they are the easiest to schedule. Just put them at the bottom of your SLs and, since they are repeated many times, they will be automatically be picked up by the HRs.

Rich


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

4 HR DVR's in our home.


----------

